# IMac G5 DD Interne introuvable :mad:



## Xman (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Encore un casse-tête : 

iMac G5 d'un client.
Remplacement DD interne par un WD 1TO
Installation Léo sans pb.
Au redémarrage il ne trouve pas le DD : 
Je le redémonte, le branche en FW avec le meme iMac, il redémare sans problème 
Je l'ai remonté en interne vérifié tous les branchements ....pas de DD interne !!

Je répare beaucoup de Mac, mais là je sèche 

Merci pour vos "tout plein" de réponses 


Ben &#8230; Pourquoi je mets en tête du forum cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", si tu ne la lis pas ?

On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2012)

Et si tu remets le DD d'origine en interne, il le reconnait toujours ?


----------



## Xman (19 Janvier 2012)

Non, car il est HS

L'alimentation interne est ok, le DD tourne, je pense à un pb de connexion du HD sur la Carte mère !


Je n'avais pas trouvé le fil sur les PPC, j'suis allé trop vite !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2012)

Xman a dit:


> Non, car il est HS
> 
> L'alimentation interne est ok, le DD tourne, je pense à un pb de connexion du HD sur la Carte mère !
> 
> ...



Si tu as un "petit" disque essaie le, sinon, mais sans conviction, essaie de réinitialiser la PMU !


----------



## Xman (19 Janvier 2012)

Merci,

Mais même avec un autre disque ..... un 2,5 " 120 GO avec 10.5, la Pomme & les ventillos à fond. Mais pas de démarrage !

Ceci dit c'est déjà mieux


Reset PMU fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2012)

Xman a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Mais même avec un autre disque ..... un 2,5 " 120 GO avec 10.5, la Pomme & les ventillos à fond. Mais pas de démarrage !
> 
> ...



question : si tu démarres sur le 1 Go en externe, est-ce que le 120 Go interne, tu le vois ? ?


----------



## Xman (19 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> question : si tu démarres sur le 1 T(G)o en externe, est-ce que le 120 Go interne, tu le vois ? ?



Je teste demain te tiens au courant, merci


----------



## Xman (21 Janvier 2012)

Oui, reconnu, mais pas bootable !

Je pense bien que c'est un pb de connexion du DD sur la carte mère et donc la seule possibilité est d'utiliser ce DD en externe via FW.

Merci


----------

